# Marble childerns python



## mike83 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi was looking threw a older scales and tales mag and came across a great pic of a marble children's python anybody own one of these they look awesome I can imagine they cost a arm and a leg as well.

Who else likes them ?


----------



## girdheinz (Jan 31, 2011)

To date none have been released. This is a project of SXR's. They won't be available until next year at the very earliest. The first ones will set you back some major coin i'd expect. They are certainly different.


----------



## Colin (Jan 31, 2011)

marbled children python


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im not a Anteresia person,however these are something different.You say a arm and a leg Mike83,well ive got 2 arms-2legs so can i expect 2 pairs soon...I would like to see the bigger carpets Marbled....


----------



## Colin (Jan 31, 2011)

yes there different.. dont hold your breath pythons73


----------



## Albs (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome animals Colin. Look forward to some of these hitting the market!!


----------



## snakebag (Jan 31, 2011)

Dont think we will see these for a while. Depending on what happens next year.


----------



## krusty (Jan 31, 2011)

not bad not bad at all i would not mind a pair at all.


----------



## yommy (Jan 31, 2011)

snakebag said:


> Dont think we will see these for a while. Depending on what happens next year.


 
whats happening next year??????


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 31, 2011)

yommy said:


> whats happening next year??????



2012 end of the world  haha


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Colin are those yours mate?
Scott


----------



## girdheinz (Jan 31, 2011)

They belong to SXR, they appear to be recessive inherited according to Simon, although he suggested he may be able to pick the hets. If that's the case it's co-dom.

Simon wants to breed them for another year before any will be released, to make sure everything is ok with them. He suggested as he is retiring that the whole project will go together. However there is some talk that that has already been sorted. I think it will be a few seasons before anyone gets there hands on them.

Gird


----------



## snakebag (Jan 31, 2011)

yommy said:


> whats happening next year??????


 
what girdheinz said


----------



## mike83 (Jan 31, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Im not a Anteresia person,however these are something different.You say a arm and a leg Mike83,well ive got 2 arms-2legs so can i expect 2 pairs soon...I would like to see the bigger carpets Marbled....


 
Hahaha maybe mate u mite get 2 pairs.



Colin said:


> marbled children python


 

Love the pics Colin thanks for sharing they are amazing.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow these are stunners! I wonder if the super form of this trait is a leucistic childreni?


----------



## k8attack (Mar 31, 2011)

Is Simon selling up...Thats what i heard!??!


----------



## reptilife (Mar 31, 2011)

k8attack said:


> Is Simon selling up...Thats what i heard!??!


Not 'selling up' as such, but I believe they are retiring and promoting present staff to the running of the place.
Don't quote me though..... grapevine stuff.


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think I ever wanted something so bad until I saw that white marbled!!!

It reminds me of cookies and cream lol.

Just out of curiosity, what's the difference between granite and marbled? Is it the lighter base colour?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 13, 2012)

how much will they be costing?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 13, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> how much will they be costing?



No word of when they'll be available, but they won't be cheap.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2012)

well he plans to get rid of them all and i believe eoi emails have already gone out. i got one last week. not sure if he is selling the whole lot together or if he will sell pairs and the such!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 14, 2012)

How are we to get on the list? I saw no advertisement at all, nor was there anything about there availability on the website, except for that there are hatchlings.

I would really love to get a pair..


----------



## hrafna (Feb 14, 2012)

make some enquiries through the website.


----------



## Colin (Feb 14, 2012)

jag and morph haters and SXR knockers (you know who you are so does simon) at the bottom of the list though :lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 14, 2012)

Colin said:


> jag and morph haters and SXR knockers (you know who you are so does simon) at the bottom of the list though :lol:


It's always funny people hate/talk crap until they decide they want something and don't want to get left behind.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 14, 2012)

These are being sold as a bulk lot. ( though if they don't sell he may break them up) Offers in the six figures for all the offspring, hets etc etc


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 14, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> These are being sold as a bulk lot. ( though if they don't sell he may break them up) Offers in the six figures for parents and all the offspring, hets etc etc



That is except for the founding female and 2 hatchlings which will be returned to their owner ( oh but he doesn't intend to breed them ;-) just yet.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, just reread the email, your right. I was still reeling from the price lol. Little out of my budget, would have loved to get some.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 14, 2012)

That's more than $100000 for the group!


----------



## pythons unleashed (Feb 14, 2012)

From my ring around last night the best I can do is chip in my 20k to the group of breeders that are buying the whole lot to be in it to win it. 
Alot disapointed I can't just buy a trio.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 14, 2012)

I might be able to afford a discarded shed


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazing Amazon said:


> That's more than $100000 for the group!



Bingo...


----------



## deebo (Feb 14, 2012)

how many animals are there in the breeding group for the 100+k?

Might not work out too bad, per animal, if there a few in the group....


----------



## yommy (Feb 14, 2012)

David Evans said:


> how many animals are there in the breeding group for the 100+k?
> 
> Might not work out too bad, per animal, if there a few in the group....



I'll put my hand up for a group they are stunning animals........


----------



## aussie-albino (Feb 14, 2012)

It would be a very good group of animals to get hold of, A few 2yo and 1yo animals ready to breed next season, so it's a ready to reproduce project/investment with quite a few animals in it so the per animal price is not high compared to release prices of other previous firsts. Hot looking animals as well good luck to those bidding.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 14, 2012)

The marlbed childreni would be a great project .
8)
But i cannot afford them worst luck...


----------



## aussie-albino (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm with you Roger would love to get my hands on them, maybe rob a bank LOL...

cheers
Scott


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2012)

I will wait until they are $100.00 each...oh wait...can't wait that long, I will be pushing up daisies by then LOL


----------



## mungus (Feb 14, 2012)

aussie-albino said:


> It would be a very good group of animals to get hold of, A few 2yo and 1yo animals ready to breed next season, so it's a ready to reproduce project/investment with quite a few animals in it so the per animal price is not high compared to release prices of other previous firsts. Hot looking animals as well good luck to those bidding.
> 
> cheers
> Scott



It would be if SXR is the only ones with them critters.
there could be others.....................


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 14, 2012)

so maybe when I'm 50 I can afford one? a 19 year wait isn't too long.... is it?


----------



## Octane (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if there were two versions of the email but the one which I got from Simon (SXR) had no mention of price.

From the email 

'We haven't decided on a final price or how we will structure the sale yet. There has been some suggestion of one person buying the whole project, but I think this is unlikely. Others have asked if they could buy a small colony to ensure success. However it is done, I'd like to see the project successful and to watch how this form evolves over time.'

I know the Stone's won't be giving them away because they are aware of the potential worth of such a breeding group. Good luck to them if they get the triple figure amount previously posted it would make a good addition to anyones retirement nest egg. 
With this in mind I know that a pair will be out of my reach for some years to come. 

Cheers 
Octane


----------



## Smithers (Feb 14, 2012)

The second one in the images was my liking,...that is alot of brass but a gorgeous project. Good luck to whomever's person/s/parties get to have a crack at it


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2012)

That is the email that we received. No mention of price. Serious buyers could enquire though.




Octane said:


> I don't know if there were two versions of the email but the one which I got from Simon (SXR) had no mention of price.
> 
> From the email
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is what was sent. and where everyone is getting the price value from.
Hi everyone,

this email is going out to all the people that have expressed a desire to buy some of the Marble Childrens. Firstly, let me apologise if you have emailed me or tried to call me and I haven't responded. I received so many emails/calls that I thought it best just to write to everyone showing an interest and explain what I am thinking.

Virtually everyone has written and asked for prices and a large number have expressed their desire to buy a specific combination of hets/marbles etc. The reason I didn't include price is that I honestly haven't made up my mind. I'm actually finding it hard to part with them and really want to see the project evolve successfully. Also, there are nowhere near as many babes as are needed to go around and I have to work out how I'm going to group them. 

My preference is to sell the project as a whole. It really needs another year to grow through the existing babes further, sex the hatchlings, put the adult hets together to breed again and start to cross the marbles to other morphs. As you all know by now, Diane and I are trying to retire from breeding and from being tied to a huge collection that makes taking 3 days off together a major logistical affair. So far, I've had three approaches from groups interested in taking the whole project over as one. If anyone else is interested, they should contact me by email and let me know ASAP. *The investment will have 6 digits*, so you'll need to be very serious. When I first came across the snake, I offered $50k for it immediately without knowing if it was fertile, if it was due to a single gene or even if the gene was true breeding. Its come a long way in the 5 years since then.


If no one is able to buy the whole project, then I will decide how I'm going to break up the marbles and offer the snakes with appropriate pricing. I intend to do this next week. So, I ask all the eager buyers to please be patient. I'll keep you informed as things unfold.

Thanks for your interest.

Regards Simon​


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^^^^that's the second email that i was talking about.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 14, 2012)

It would make for an interesting talk with the bank manager lol "so you telling me you want $100000 to buy snakes? DENIED"


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 19, 2012)

so did any one buy them


----------



## david63 (Apr 20, 2012)

There were a few people who expressed interest in the whole collection, so it ended up being auctioned to the highest bidder.


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 21, 2012)

how much did they go for


----------



## david63 (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know the final figure


----------

